# Feather boas in Dubai?



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi 
Does anyone know where I can get feather boas in Dubai (cheaply as I am going to be chopping them up). The only place I have found so far was a risque underwear shop and it was over 200dhs!

In NZ we had them in $2 shops etc... I have checked 'junk' shops in Rigga and Deira City centre... But no luck. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know for sure but DragonMart at International City is a good place for finding things you can't find anywhere else.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome thanks Wanda  might give that one a go tomorrow


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Party Centre at Garhoud, they have loads of them there in different colours. You'd better hurry though because I'm guessing they'll be nearly sold out for Halloween


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know where I can get feather boas in Dubai (cheaply as I am going to be chopping them up). The only place I have found so far was a risque underwear shop and it was over 200dhs!
> 
> In NZ we had them in $2 shops etc... I have checked 'junk' shops in Rigga and Deira City centre... But no luck.
> ...




... just wondering what Rochelle will be doing with a feather boa?

Maybe she'll be putting her pole dancing skills to good use  :tongue1:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As Pamela says, the closest place for you is the Party shop in Garhoud. It's on the street opposite Welcare Hospital.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You can try these folk www mrbendubai com


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah I was thinking of changing professions sab  thought I might have more luck than I am finding a decent PA role lol! 

No its for a hens do for my sister in Rarotonga... thought it would be easier to get now than try to find in our 2 days in Melbourne on the way! 

Ok.. off to party shop  thanks everyone


----------

